# Puppy coat short , medium or long?



## Siddhant_2101 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rudy is 12 weeks now, does he looks like short coat or medium coat or long coat?
Looks like short coat to me but I think he has hairy tufts behind ear and his hind legs looks furry
12weeks:















8 weeks:








45days:


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Regular stock coat. Rudy is a cute pup!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

There is no short or medium coat. There’s stock coat and long coat. Your boy is a stock coat.


----------

